# Grandis breeding



## bjorsa (Feb 27, 2008)

My Grandis have been mating and the first female did lay egg just in the period 4 weeks after adult but the second one have gone over 4 weeks now since adult so my question is how many weeks can it take from adult to laying eggs she did get mated att 3,5 week after adult ?

Sorry for my schoolenglish







Kindly bjorsa


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 27, 2008)

my Hierodula was mated at 5 weeks adult and it took 23 days to lay the 1st ooth..it all depends..some can lay the day after mating others can wait 50 days...oh your grandis looks like my Hierodula solomonis - jade mantis..Has your male got a pink belly?


----------



## Guest_bjorsa_* (Feb 27, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> my Hierodula was mated at 5 weeks adult and it took 23 days to lay the 1st ooth..it all depends..some can lay the day after mating others can wait 50 days...oh your grandis looks like my Hierodula solomonis - jade mantis..Has your male got a pink belly?


No the male has green belly here a flashpicture






And thanks for your answer Im new at this I have had mantis since sep 07 mostly for photo but I get more and more intersting in there behavior .

So I dont need to worry for eggbound yet then

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 27, 2008)

Guest_bjorsa_* said:


> No the male has green belly here a flashpicture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im new to this also but but dont worry/if u have mated them and they successfully connected aldermans for a while then just start feeding her up..mine was getting so fat i was worried..then on day 23 after mating her she laid an ooth..your female grandis is a stunner.thats the 1st time iv ever seen a yellow morpth that looks just like my jade mantis..

oh my giant asian died of old age with out laying a single ooth..but i didnt mate her.

oh i asked if the male had a pink belly because in the pic u posted i cant see the males belly


----------



## bjorsa (Feb 27, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> im new to this also but but dont worry/if u have mated them and they successfully connected aldermans for a while then just start feeding her up..mine was getting so fat i was worried..then on day 23 after mating her she laid an ooth..your female grandis is a stunner.thats the 1st time iv ever seen a yellow morpth that looks just like my jade mantis..oh my giant asian died of old age with out laying a single ooth..but i didnt mate her.
> 
> oh i asked if the male had a pink belly because in the pic u posted i cant see the males belly


Yes they connected for many houres so hopefully she is pregnant 

I did buy this mantis as grandis and for what I know they can bee brown/yellow also and I only got 1 yellow but maby it will be som offspring that will have that color also .

How big is your Hierodula solomonis ?

Is there any webpage where I can see he diffrents between say grandis and solomonis and grandis and membranacea?

kindly bjorsa


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 27, 2008)

b jorsa4 said:


> Yes they connected for many houres so hopefully she is pregnant  I did buy this mantis as grandis and for what I know they can bee brown/yellow also and I only got 1 yellow but maby it will be som offspring that will have that color also .
> 
> How big is your Hierodula solomonis ?
> 
> ...


im sure its grandis i was just surprised to see the same colour variation as mine..but now u say the bellys not pink then i doubt its solomonis,,also before there adult there inside front claws are pink like in my pic below,,1 things for sure..imo the yellow females are the best..green is so last season..lol


----------



## tier (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi

If you are not lucky, the 3,5 weeks you pointed out were not long enough, some females take a little longer. Anyway, 3,5 weeks should be ok. Just ckeck out if she is doing calling behaviour. If so: Mate her again. Or just mate her again without checking calling behaviour, so you will be on the save side.

regards,

tier


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 27, 2008)

what do u mean by "Just check out if she is doing calling behaviour"


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 27, 2008)

notice the black fat bulges that stick out under the abdomen on your grandis pics u have..the Hierodula solomonis doesnt have that..


----------



## jplelito (Feb 27, 2008)

"calling" = releasing pheromones to attract a male. they will bend their abdomens down away from their wings, usually in the evening or when lights are out, and sometimes shiny glands will protrude from between abdominal segments. I will try to take some pictures of this.

although, they do not always call regularly even if unmated, and sometimes will call after a time even if they have been mated. in general, if she is calling every night, though, she is looking for a male.


----------



## bjorsa (Feb 27, 2008)

No pink in my mantis so they are grandis hopefully 

So 3,5 weeks is early and maybe I should try to mate her again ,is there away to see if she is "pregnant/fertalized" I mean if she now is done will she let the male mate her again or will she defend or get agressive toward him if I try again ?

Here the first female that lay an kokong 6 day after mating at 3,5 week






Kindly Bjorsa


----------



## tier (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi

1. You have no salomonis (not solomonis!!!), right. But I guess you have a membranacea. However, I don't know.

2. Building an ooth after such a short time means the ooth/female is fertile in general.

3. In general you can mate already mated femals for several times.

4. In general calling shows you that she is not fertile/has no sperma left. So calling shows you the right time for mating.

regards


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

tier said:


> Hi1. You have no salomonis (not solomonis!!!), right. But I guess you have a membranacea. However, I don't know.
> 
> 2. Building an ooth after such a short time means the ooth/female is fertile in general.
> 
> ...


Ok Thanks!

So my grandis is membranacea are they very similar and howe to do a determination of species ?

I will check her later this night and see if she is calling thanks for your information

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## bjorsa (Feb 27, 2008)

According to another website I have me membranacea at leat that one I checked now and he had 17 sharp spines on the fore-coxa I will check the rest In the morning I have 8 of them

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## Mantida (Feb 27, 2008)

tier said:


> Hi1. You have no salomonis (not solomonis!!!)


No wonder I could never find any results on google for 'Hierodula solomonis'.


----------



## tier (Feb 27, 2008)

> No wonder I could never find any results on google for 'Hierodula solomonis'.


Anyway, I would not wonder if the only pictures of this species in the whole internet are MJ's. Great job MJ, I hope you breed them because I don't know anybody else keeping this species.

regards


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 27, 2008)

tier said:


> Anyway, I would not wonder if the only pictures of this species in the whole internet are MJ's. Great job MJ, I hope you breed them because I don't know anybody else keeping this species.regards


fingers crossed all goes well..im waiting on the ooth to hatch now.i really love this species.i started breeding it because of its amazing colours..if all goes well mantis place(rebeca)wants this species.i hope to send her an ooth soon.i just hope my idols make it to adult.breeding them successfully would be a dream come true.


----------



## bjorsa (Feb 28, 2008)

tier said:


> Hi1. You have no salomonis (not solomonis!!!), right. But I guess you have a membranacea. However, I don't know.
> 
> 2. Building an ooth after such a short time means the ooth/female is fertile in general.
> 
> ...


Well this night and morning she delivred the kokong so hopefully she was fertilise

Here a photo but without flash dident want to disturb her






Kindly bjorsa


----------



## bjorsa (Feb 28, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> fingers crossed all goes well..im waiting on the ooth to hatch now.i really love this species.i started breeding it because of its amazing colours..if all goes well mantis place(rebeca)wants this species.i hope to send her an ooth soon.i just hope my idols make it to adult.breeding them successfully would be a dream come true.


Is it possible to buy from you to Sweden if you get some offspring of salomonis ? And do you breed and sell other mantis ?

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 28, 2008)

the flash wont disturb them,,well it dont disturb mine,


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 28, 2008)

b jorsa4 said:


> Is it possible to buy from you to Sweden if you get some offspring of salomonis ? And do you breed and sell other mantis ?Kindly bjorsa


if all goes well i will ship some to u.i sell other ones but i haven't been doing it long..still building up my stock.have u tried http://www.mantisanddragons.com/main/main.php?lang=eng ?


----------



## bjorsa (Feb 28, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> the flash wont disturb them,,well it dont disturb mine,


Well I also usally use flash but this time I thought I leave it cause she looked so tired and I dident want to schock

her 

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 28, 2008)

b jorsa4 said:


> Well I also usally use flash but this time I thought I leave it cause she looked so tired and I dident want to schock her
> 
> Kindly bjorsa


oh u are so caring


----------



## bjorsa (Feb 28, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> if all goes well i will ship some to u.i sell other ones but i haven't been doing it long..still building up my stock.have u tried http://www.mantisanddragons.com/main/main.php?lang=eng ?


Ok just send me a mail to [email protected] if and when you want to sell some salomonis the only problem here is we still have below zero so in april or may will be a good time or do you use heatpack ?

I havent bought any mantis from other countries yet just from 3 different persons in sweden and I just got 2 species

this one and popa spurca crassa but they are not adult yet but hopefully in the nearest weeks or so and hopefully I got males and females so thst they can have som fun 

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 28, 2008)

b jorsa4 said:


> Ok just send me a mail to [email protected] if and when you want to sell some salomonis the only problem here is we still have below zero so in april or may will be a good time or do you use heatpack ?I havent bought any mantis from other countries yet just from 3 different persons in sweden and I just got 2 species
> 
> this one and popa spurca crassa but they are not adult yet but hopefully in the nearest weeks or so and hopefully I got males and females so thst they can have som fun
> 
> Kindly bjorsa


i want popa spurca..your so lucky


----------



## bjorsa (Feb 29, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i want popa spurca..your so lucky


Maybe we can exchange mantis you get pop spurca crassa and I get salomonis but first my popa spurca crassa has to become adult and breed and make some kokongs so that I have some to exchange with but they should soon be adults I hope

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## bjorsa (Feb 29, 2008)

b jorsa4 said:


> Maybe we can exchange mantis you get pop spurca crassa and I get salomonis but first my popa spurca crassa has to become adult and breed and make some kokongs so that I have some to exchange with but they should soon be adults I hope Kindly bjorsa


My first female that layed a kokong the 10 feb did lay 1 more today so 19 days between them so now I got 3 kokongs or ootch .

How many offspring will there be in a kokong for a grandis or membranece ?

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## bjorsa (Mar 21, 2008)

This night the first ootheca hatch but only 1 nymph and still this morning only 1 nymph the ootheca was laid on the 16 of feb could it be that this first nymph is a bit early or does it take long time (days) for a ootheca to hatch ?

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## bjorsa (Mar 23, 2008)

It seems to be just 7 nymph so what vent wrong ? I Had the ootch in a plastic container 20*40*20 cm and a 15*15 cm ventelation and green moss as substrate and sprayed every day but maybe all the moist did vent out of the 15*15 cm ventelation

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## bjorsa (Mar 25, 2008)

b jorsa4 said:


> It seems to be just 7 nymph so what vent wrong ? I Had the ootch in a plastic container 20*40*20 cm and a 15*15 cm ventelation and green moss as substrate and sprayed every day but maybe all the moist did vent out of the 15*15 cm ventelation Kindly bjorsa


Well here is some photos of 1 of the 7 nymphs and its 3 days old and around 10 mm
































Kindly bjorsa


----------



## bjorsa (Apr 4, 2008)

My second ootch did hatch this night and are still hatching and this time a lot of them I did have much more moist and lesser ventilation but some of them are now drowning in the waterdrops opps but it seems to be around 100 of them .

My qustion is for how long time can I have them togheter before they start to eat each other ?

Kindly bjorsa


----------

